# Attempting to breed piraya's



## DucatiDragster (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have a 85 gallon tank, 60L,16W,20T. I have two 7" pirayas and one 9" ternetzi. I want my pirayas to breed. I'm sure one of my pirayas is a female because it's darker than the other one. What are the chances of them breeding? What steps can I take to make them to attempt breeding? Any info would be highly appreciated.

Thank You

-Ducati Dragster


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

Ducati said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a 85 gallon tank, 60L,16W,20T. I have two 7" pirayas and one 9" ternetzi. I want my pirayas to breed. I'm sure one of my pirayas is a female because it's darker than the other one. What are the chances of them breeding? What steps can I take to make them to attempt breeding? Any info would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


wow i dont know much about wild piranhas breeding in captivity and i dont think no one has bred pirayas before only reds


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

reds and s. maculatus will breed readily if conditions are right, if they feel comfortable, without any real special requirements, except for, of course good water quality and care. raising the temp may help w/ macs. when i raised my temp to 84-86, i had 3 pairs mating all w/in 4 days of each other.

i have heard of caribe and ternetzi being bred, though i don't think by any REGULAR member(s) here.

i would say it's possible w/ piraya, since they can be cohab'd, but, like caribe and ternetzi, extra effort must be made to simulate the wet/dry seasons, among other things, like a lot of privacy and a huge tank. i don't know if a 85g is large enough, nobody really does, but i think a large tank would certainly help.

with only two of them, you have a 50/50 chance that both are either male or female, so you might wanna acquire one or two more to make sure you have some of the opposite sex. i also read on OPEFE that they are sexually mature at about 8" for males and 10" for females. but, yours may be sexually mature since that is an estimate.

g/l if you try it. i think the odds are slim, though, and you would have to be EXTREMELY patient and diligent.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I wish you all the luck in the World so far I don't beleive Piraya's have been bred in capt. but there is a first for everything......


----------



## DucatiDragster (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your output. Prime, I'll do what you suggested; hopefully they will breed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You only have 50% chance that you catually have a male anf female. Colours cannot determine sex in p's. I suggest a shoal of at least 4 and a large tank.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

there are definetly things you can do increase your odds ie. get more fish. and read up on breeding RBPs.


----------

